# Apachurrar



## ricomn

Ésta palabra es de uso común en México, he visto algunos programas de fuera y no recuerdo haberla oido, la usan en otros países?. No la encontré en WR ni en mi diccionario enciclopédico.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

En Argentina se usa con el significado de aplastar, estrujar. Es más frecuente el participio: apachurrado.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Por aquí también la oí en el sentido que dice Bocha, pero el contexto siempre es extremadamente coloquial.

Saludos


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:
Por aquí se usa en el mismo sentido que menciona Bocha y cuando se menosprecia a alguien con el afán de humillarle.

Saludos


----------



## SpiceMan

Apachurrado también puede significar acojongado, triste, deprimido.

Esa película me dejó el corazón apachurrado.

Pero es algo rebuscada la palabra, no es que la dice todo el mundo todo el tiempo, en Argentina.


----------



## lamartus

ricomn said:


> No la encontré en WR ni en mi diccionario enciclopédico.



¿Cómo no probaste en el DRAE?

Aquí la tienes

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Jellby

Yo utilizo más normalmente "espachurrar".


----------



## Antpax

Jellby said:


> Yo utilizo más normalmente "espachurrar".


 
Yo también.

Ant


----------



## Argónida

Antpax said:


> Yo también.
> 
> Ant


 
Y yo. "Apachurrar" nunca lo había oído.


----------



## Arrunflado

En España no se usa.


----------



## Argónida

Arrunflado said:


> En España no se usa.


 
Bueno, Lamartus dice que sí y ella es española. Quizá según qué lugar de España, ¿no?


----------



## Jeromed

Argónida said:


> Y yo. "Apachurrar" nunca lo había oído.


 
En América es muy común.


----------



## krolaina

Yo también estoy con Lamartus ¡del mismo barrio, eh!? y con Jellby.
Argónida, qué decís en Andalucía? Qué curiosidad...


----------



## lamartus

Argónida said:


> Bueno, Lamartus dice que sí y ella es española.



Hola:
Coincido con los compañeros en que es más frecuente aquí espachurrar pero apachurrar sí la uso y la he oído, como dije antes, en contextos muy coloquiales y absolutamente informales. 

Saludos.


----------



## aceituna

De acuerdo con lamartus.
Yo también uso aparruchar, sobre todo el participio: apachurrao


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también se usa así:

Apachurra F5 para recargar la página. 
Aplasta F5...
Pícale al F5...


----------



## krolaina

Otra opción podría ser "chafar".

¿Y las caritas, Toño?


----------



## Argónida

krolaina said:


> Yo también estoy con Lamartus ¡del mismo barrio, eh!? y con Jellby.
> Argónida, qué decís en Andalucía? Qué curiosidad...


 
Generalmente *espachurrar*. Nada original, como ves, Krolaina. Siento decepcionarte.


----------



## krolaina

Argónida said:


> Generalmente *espachurrar*. Nada original, como ves, Krolaina. Siento decepcionarte.


 
Yo que pensé que me ibas a enseñar algo nuevo hoy...


----------



## mjmuak

Pues, yo sí he oído ambas, suelo usar "espachurrar" (nunca "despachurrar"), pero sí que he dicho "no me apachurres, echa pa'llá" alguna vez, más de cachondeo que en serio.

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá también se usa así:
> 
> Apachurra F5 para recargar la página.
> Aplasta F5...
> Pícale al F5...


 
Que bien Toño   
( no se si corresponden pero quería ayudarte....)

Por acá:
Apachurrar, es conocida 
espachurrar, tambien la he escuchado, pero menos.
despachurrar, jamas la escuché...

Salud!


----------



## the boss

En lenguaje vulgar, apachurrar significa hacerle el amor a una mujer:

"Ayer apachurré a María", por ejemplo


----------



## Gigibv

En el Perú, el término *apachurrar *tiene dos significados:

1. Apretar, estrujar, aplastar algo o a alguien : _"Me apachurraron en el metro"_
2. Abrazar, ceñir, estrechar a una persona con cariño extremo : _" Juan, apachúrrame que te extrañé mucho"_

En algunos diccionarios encontre las palabras espachurrar o despachurrar con el mismo significado del punto uno. Supongo que depende del país. Lo que si no encontré(y mucho menos sabía) era el significado coloquial del post anterior.

Saludos


----------



## juandavidcrog

Aquí en Colombia, Apachurrar significaría aplastar.


----------



## mexcalito

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alguien me podría decir la diferencia entre las palabras: 
*Apachurrar y aplastar.*

Gracias y buen dia.

Ciao!


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Imagino que donde se use, *apachurrar *debe ser mucho más coloquial, como aquí _despachurrar_.


----------



## Pinairun

mexcalito said:


> Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alguien me podría decir la diferencia entre las palabras:
> *Apachurrar y aplastar.*
> 
> Gracias y buen dia.
> 
> Ciao!


 
Apachurrar/despachurrar pertenecen a la lengua coloquial solamente.

Aplastar, no.

Y tampoco son sinónimos. Creo que nadie diría "apachurrar una rebelión", por ejemplo, sino "aplastar una rebelión".

Un saludo,


----------



## XiaoRoel

_*Espachurrar*_ es una reducción por pérdida de /d/ en secuencias _vocal anterior + despachurrar_, en la que cae la /d/ intervocálica por un efecto de lenición (ablandamiento, debilitamiento hasta desaparición) que sufre en español (como los participios en -_ado > -ao_; o _de > 'e_ tan común en América).
El verbo propio es *despachurrar* (en América por cambio de prefijo apachurrar), derivado de _*pancho*_ que a su vez deriva de _*panza*_ (_panza > pancho _(del mozárabe o del catalán)_ > *despanchurrar > despachurrar_, con influjo de _despachar 'matar'_). Primitivamente significó 'destripar' (que aún se conserva en alguna habla rural por América) y de ahí 'aplastar despedazando'.


----------



## Aviador

Por este rincón de América no se usa _apachurrar_, _espachurrar_ ni _despachurrar_.

Saludos.


----------



## Neretva

lamartus said:


> Hola:
> Coincido con los compañeros en que es más frecuente aquí espachurrar pero apachurrar sí la uso y la he oído, como dije antes, en contextos muy coloquiales y absolutamente informales.
> 
> Saludos.


 

bueno, por aquí estas 2 palabras tienen 2 significados distintos.

Espachurrar=estrujar=aplastar : No espachurres el paquete de galletas/ la bolsa de patatas fritas (chips)

Apachurrar=abrazar muy fuerte "Mamá, no me apachurres que se me van a salir los ojos"

Incluso se dice "No me apachurres que me espachurras"


----------



## chics

Hola. En Barcelona también es "espachurrar" y tiene el sentido de estrujar.


----------



## mirx

En México aparte se usa con el setido de atropellar a alguien con un vehículo. Despanzurrar se sigue usando pero su sentido es más literal.



> 1. ¿Y esa uña morada?
> Ah, es que me apachurré el dedo con la puerta.
> 
> 2. ¿Cómo está Juan, oí que lo había apachurrado un carro?
> 
> 3. Haste para allá encimoso, me estás apachurrando.


----------



## la_machy

A veces, a uno se le 'apachurra' el corazón...


Saludos


----------



## mexcalito

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, me han sido de gran utilidad. Soy mexicano, (de Guadalajara Jalisco) pero vivo en Italia desde hace ya 5 anos; son pocas las personas con las que hablo espanol, y para mi poca fortuna son italianos, así que a veces me olvido de algun significado de palabras o de alguna regla gramatical....menos mal que he encontrado este foro.
De nueva cuenta gracias y hasta pronto!


----------



## Jonno

¿En algún lugar aparte de mi zona (Vizcaya, País Vasco) se usa la variante "apuchurrar" (con "u")? Tiene el mismo significado de apachurrar: aplastar, estrujar. Por ejemplo, cuando subes al autobús y está lleno de gente, o cuando quieres meter algo en una caja y no cabe, o cuando te dan un abrazo "tipo oso".

Acabo de pronunciarlo en una frase y me ha entrado la duda de si es una variante únicamente local, porque haciendo una búsqueda por Internet sólo lo encuentro en un texto titulado "Sociolingüística urbana. El habla de Bilbao." de Maitena Etxebarria Aróstegui


----------



## swift

Jonno said:


> ¿En algún lugar aparte de mi zona (Vizcaya, País Vasco) se usa la variante "apuchurrar" (con "u")?


En *Costa Rica*, negativo , o sea, no que yo sepa.  De oírlo así pronunciado, pensaría de entrada que se trata de una debilitamiento vocálico por asimilación o anticipación.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Por acá tampoco me ha tocado escuchar el uso de "apuchurrado".

"Apachurrado" también se usa en contextos informales (al menos en el DF) para referirse a alquien que está deprimido o bajoneado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Nipnip

JeSuisSnob said:


> "Apachurrado" también se usa en contextos informales (al menos en el DF) para referirse a alquien que está deprimido o bajoneado.


 Yo sí he oído apuchurrado pero exlusivamente haciendo voz chipil, como si se hablara con un bebé.

¿Qué tienes, estás apuchurrado?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Jonno said:


> ¿En algún lugar aparte de mi zona (Vizcaya, País Vasco) se usa la variante "apuchurrar" (con "u")? Tiene el mismo significado de apachurrar: aplastar, estrujar. Por ejemplo, cuando subes al autobús y está lleno de gente, o cuando quieres meter algo en una caja y no cabe, o cuando te dan un abrazo "tipo oso".


En mi zona, Madrid, se dice "apachurrar": no lo había oído con "u".


----------



## maxjex

Aquí se usa pachucho!¡Estar pachucho! es decir:

Lunfardo (Argentina)
(pop.) Persona alicaída, falta de fuerzas, floja.


----------



## XiaoRoel

También se dice por aquí, no sé por qué lo tildan de lunfardo.


----------



## quepues

mjmuak: ¿Qué signifíca cachondear?


----------



## ukimix

La palabra _apachurrar _tiene varias acepciones en América Latina. De las tres siguientes, tomadas del DA, las más frecuentes por aquí son las dos primeras, en las que la acción se relaciona con los estados de ánimo:


> apachurrar(se).
> I.1.intr. prnl. _Mx_, _Gu_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Co_, _Ve_, _Ch._ Desanimarse, desmoralizarse, sentirse desalentado _alguien_. pop + cult → espon.
> 
> 2.tr. _Mx_, _Gu_, _ES_, _CR_, _Co._ Hacer que alguien se sienta triste o desanimado. pop + cult → espon.
> II.1.tr. _Mx_, _PR_, _Co_, _Ve_, _Ec_, _Bo_, _Ch._ Deformar o quebrar _una persona_ _algo_, _generalmente aplanándolo_, aplicando sobre ello una fuerza grande. pop + cult → espon.


----------

